# Legal Spike?????



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

So... In a Spike Unit is this Legal?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would say no, because when he gets rid of his velvet, he is going to have more than one point on either side. They may not be big points, but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

For sure not legal! Page 15 of the big game guide book.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... iggame.pdf


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Negative.... That bull has the genetics to keep him safe until a limited entry tag holder decides he is the one!!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Negative.... That bull has the genetics to keep him safe until a limited entry tag holder decides he is the one!!!!


I have that tag! Is he a Shooter!!!!????? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Negativ-O That bull branches abouve the ears.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

A DWR officer would not question you one bit if you shot that bull. The right side antler would still be considered a spike. The ooints would not be considered to be points because they are not long enough. I think the proc says they need to be at least an inch. However, when I killed my management bull three years ago they were only counting points that were at least 2 1/2 inches long. I guess it may depend on the officer, but the few I have talked with even during the spike hunt are pretty flexible especially if you were to shoot that bull 300 yards away or so. There is no way you could tell it had one inch points on top. JMO


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> A DWR officer would not question you one bit if you shot that bull. The right side antler would still be considered a spike. The ooints would not be considered to be points because they are not long enough. I think the proc says they need to be at least an inch. However, when I killed my management bull three years ago they were only counting points that were at least 2 1/2 inches long. I guess it may depend on the officer, but the few I have talked with even during the spike hunt are pretty flexible especially if you were to shoot that bull 300 yards away or so. There is no way you could tell it had one inch points on top. JMO


You certainly may be correct, however the letter of the law is very well spelled out, it just may depend on the mood of the CO that day I reckon:


> A "spike bull" is a bull elk that has at least one antler that does not branch above the ears. A branch is a projection on an antler that's longer than one inch, measured from its base to its tip (R657-5-2(2)(s)).


 Page 14 of the proc.


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

I would pobably wackem. He isn't going to make the inch on the right side.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

he's legal


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would not take the chance to m no.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I wouldn't take the chance...especially after his velvet has rubbed off and those points on his right side go over 1". 
A “spike bull” is a bull elk that has at least one antler that does not branch above the ears. A branch is a projection
on an antler that’s longer than one inch, measured from its base to its tip (R657-5-2(2)(s)).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was wondering about this myself, since I'm going on my first spike only hunt. Is it legal to shoot a 6x1?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> I was wondering about this myself, since I'm going on my first spike only hunt. Is it legal to shoot a 6x1?


Yes. Have at it. That would be an awsome trophy to me. I found one last year a month before the archery opener and considered getting a spike tag to go after him, but then I never found him again.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I was wondering about this myself, since I'm going on my first spike only hunt. Is it legal to shoot a 6x1?


Didn't you kill a spike last year...Mr. September Epek XC-3?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It would be awfully tempting to tag that bull, but I'm afraid it would tip the scale on the illegal side.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering about this myself, since I'm going on my first spike only hunt. Is it legal to shoot a 6x1?
> ...


Yes but it wasn't on a spike only hunt. It was open bull.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

oh ok...what unit you gonna hunt this year?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I still wouldn't shoot it, because it isn't worth the chance that a DWR officer will think it is a point.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

When in doubt, don't shoot.
I wouldn't shoot that bull. If you got caught you'd no longer have a tag, bull and ya might even lose your bow or firearm. On top of that you'll have to pay a fine and probably lose hunting privileges for a few years. 
Pass on that one and take one that won't be questioned if it's legal or not.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> oh ok...what unit you gonna hunt this year?


This year it's the Wasatch. That's the unit my hunt'n buddy drew the L.e. tag for.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll see you up there!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'll see you up there!


Ok. But if you call me fat, someone is going to die!!! :evil: :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

deal 8)


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

How about this one?









A better view


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is talking about the one on the right. I don't see an antler at all on his right side.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Is talking about the one on the right. I don't see an antler at all on his right side.


yea. but he still not a legal bull.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I once asked an officer about a bull with a broken pedicle which caused him to grow 2 antlers from the broken pedicle, so he was a 3 horned bull. He was a typical six on one side and the other side was a 4x1. He said "If you were close enough to him to know for sure that the 2 antlers weren't connected then it would be a legal bull. However if you were mistaken and the crowns of the antler were together then you would have to suffer the consequences."
a 1x6 is ok but the controversial risky ones are the 3 horned ones.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

What about a mature bull that was a six on one side and had his first two points on the other. The side with only two points were his g1 and g2 and he was broke right above the g2. The g1 and g2 did Not branch above the ear. Is this a legal shooter on a spike unit? I ended up not shooting because I was unsure.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> What about a mature bull that was a six on one side and had his first two points on the other. The side with only two points were his g1 and g2 and he was broke right above the g2. The g1 and g2 did Not branch above the ear. Is this a legal shooter on a spike unit? I ended up not shooting because I was unsure.


No it would not be.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This bull here is a legal 8x1 you might not be able to tell by the photo but his left side drops infront of his face and has no branching. I had to get within 100 yards of him to see his left side.









As far as Igottabigones bull it would really depend on how old the break was. If it was recent and not healed over I would not risk it because you may be accused of breaking the antler after harvest. If it was rubbed round or smoothe then it would be a bit more tempting.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Just an FYI for the bull I described...I spoke with an officer the day after I saw this bull and he told me that if it did not branch above the ears then it was technically a legal bull to harvest. Too bad I couldn't relocate him after watching him for an hour at 300 yards a couple days before.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

I would.


----------

